# Desert Tech MDR



## Kraut783 (Apr 14, 2016)

Nice design... like the 5.56 version better, but nice to have it available in other calibers.

PRODUCT OVERVIEW

I am curious how this plays out....thought the Steyr was a good design felt nice and balanced.


----------



## Kraut783 (Apr 17, 2016)

Leaning more to the Tavor X95, I like the changes made by IWI on the X95.  Quantico Tactical has a pretty good LE/MIL price on them.

Does anyone have experiences with the Tavor?


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Apr 17, 2016)

Only two mags through a student's. I honestly thought the ergonomics were good, like the balance and compactness. It would take a few thousand rounds before I could say yay or nay, but outside of the trigger guard (kinda sorta) which was fixed by the X95, I thought it was a nice bullpup.


----------



## Etype (Apr 18, 2016)

Bullpups are notorious for having bad triggers, all the linkage required makes it a bit rough.

In some of the countries that tried to adopt them (UK and France to name two), the SOF units still used AR type weapons, and for good reason if you ask me.


----------



## Kraut783 (Apr 21, 2016)

That's what I've heard. Supposedly the X95's trigger has gotten better.  I will have the opportunity to shoot the X95 this weekend....we shall see.


----------



## Kraut783 (May 12, 2016)

I was able to send a few hundred rounds through a Tavor X95,  it felt good....good balance and the trigger was a lot better than expected.  Overall I really liked it....going into my wish list.


----------

